# Why do people use Google Chrome?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Especially technically knowledgeable people. It's a browser created by a company infamous for spying on its own users, undoubtedly profiting off the ill-gotten data. All the speed in the world wouldn't make up for that in my view. Other browsers can't be much slower anyways. Even if people feel that they have nothing to hide from Google, why support the company in any way?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Because it just works great, unlike many other browsers like Internet Explorer, Midori, Firefox, Edge and etc.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Most people will become toxicly enraged if you criticize the products they use even if it is a genuine privacy or security concern. Excluding Facebook, that's one thing I've never seen anyone defend.

Many people view it as being unavoidable and that people should accept the internet as a public place. I a lot of people from the privacy concern camp would prefer not even to use Windows or Google and prefer Linux and DuckDuckGo. But how many people are actually going to go out of their way to do that, let alone full Tor Browser and secretive OS?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I use a myriad of browsers because some of them work better for certain things than others.

Truth is, unless you go totally off the grid, there's no way to keep _them_ from spying on you. You can encrypt, firewall, and secure tunnel all you want, but they're still going to find a way to be up in your shit. So let them. I just don't care. I let my freak flag fly. Here I am mofos!


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Nicomendes MacIdriss said:


> Especially technically knowledgeable people. It's a browser created by a company infamous for spying on its own users, undoubtedly profiting off the ill-gotten data. All the speed in the world wouldn't make up for that in my view. Other browsers can't be much slower anyways. Even if people feel that they have nothing to hide from Google, why support the company in any way?


Google Chrome is by far the most used browser on the Internet right now. It got that way because pre-IPO Google was materially different than post-IPO Google: it focused on making the best quality browsing experience possible for its users . . . along with a little help from Android. (Don't forget, Android's default browser is Chrome.)

Unfortunately, being as popular as it is, it has lost most of what made it so advantageous in the first place. It is no longer demonstrably faster than anything else out there; in fact I have the sneaking suspicion it's become the _slowest_ major browser. And of course Google has many of the same privacy issues Facebook has. If I weren't typing this on a Chromebook (boot-into-Chrome), I'd probably have returned to Firefox about two or so years ago. In fact, one of the first things I did on my new smartphone was download Firefox instead of Chrome.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

Nicomendes MacIdriss said:


> Especially technically knowledgeable people. It's a browser created by a company infamous for spying on its own users, undoubtedly profiting off the ill-gotten data. All the speed in the world wouldn't make up for that in my view. Other browsers can't be much slower anyways. Even if people feel that they have nothing to hide from Google, why support the company in any way?


google spies on you, microsoft spies on you, your phone spies on you, just for kicks it has gps and a mic as standard.
if i have to have a phone what difference is it going to make if i use google or not?
that aside, what makes you think all of these so-called independent companies aren't already beholden to the already existing giants?
does firefox even get off the ground without google permitting it to show on it's searches?

edit: realistically the only way you make sure you aren't being watched is to make an OS and browser from scratch.
which i just don't see many people doing.
and then have faith that it get's promulgated by word of mouth.
but then there's trust issues cause it's made by some rando on the internet...you see.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

@aiyanah, your rants are beyond annoying, especially now that they've spilled out of spam world. Don't ask me "what makes you think" because you don't know what the hell I think. I'm done reading your garbage. You didn't even address the question.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

Nicomendes MacIdriss said:


> @aiyanah, your rants are beyond annoying, especially now that they've spilled out of spam world. Don't ask me "what makes you think" because you don't know what the hell I think. I'm done reading your garbage. You didn't even address the question.


you made the thread sister, you can go ask google if they own any of these subisiduaries they'll tell you they very much do.
so what difference would it make if i do or don't use google?
you know google is spying on you or else the OP is a farce


----------



## SarcasticGinger (Mar 31, 2019)

I don't, it's a Terrible browser


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

SarcasticGinger said:


> I don't, it's a Terrible browser


What do you use?


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

I think it just depends on the user themselves and works better for that individual. I use Chrome every so often. As of right now I'm using Opera. For me, it suits me better... but that's just for me. Chrome may work better for other users and feel as if it's faster than others. I tend to like to move around and use different browsers for different reasons, but I mainly use Opera.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

I used to use a lower end computer and Firefox. I ran into memory problems and having to restart Firefox after an hour or two. So I've used chrome ever since then even though I've got a better computer and Firefox has probably fixed that problem.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

MagentaRose218 said:


> I think it just depends on the user themselves and works better for that individual. I use Chrome every so often. As of right now I'm using Opera. For me, it suits me better... but that's just for me. Chrome may work better for other users and feel as if it's faster than others. I tend to like to move around and use different browsers for different reasons, but I mainly use Opera.


I use Opera too, but really it's just a Chrome under the hood. Therefore OP's complaints most likely apply to it too.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Maybe said:


> I used to use a lower end computer and Firefox. I ran into memory problems and having to restart Firefox after an hour or two. So I've used chrome ever since then even though I've got a better computer and Firefox has probably fixed that problem.


Depending on what kind of computer you have, you probably could just upgrade it.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

I use BRAVE, it's Chrome, but without all the spying shit and it has adblock built in. Why haven't you switched to BRAVE yet?


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Maybe said:


> I used to use a lower end computer and Firefox. I ran into memory problems and having to restart Firefox after an hour or two. So I've used chrome ever since then even though I've got a better computer and Firefox has probably fixed that problem.


Firefox has improved a lot recently. At some point Chrome was much better for resource usage but it doesn't seem that way anymore.

I'm dumb, I have both browsers, and I just use both for different things. If I had to use only one though, it'd be Firefox.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Most people will become toxicly enraged if you criticize the products they use even if it is a genuine privacy or security concern. Excluding Facebook, that's one thing I've never seen anyone defend.
> 
> Many people view it as being unavoidable and that people should accept the internet as a public place. I a lot of people from the privacy concern camp would prefer not even to use Windows or Google and prefer Linux and DuckDuckGo. But how many people are actually going to go out of their way to do that, let alone full Tor Browser and secretive OS?


I had Tor Browser and it was slow as shit.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

Alfalfa said:


> I had Tor Browser and it was slow as shit.


That is because Tor is not for facebook viewing. Tor exists specifically for doing things you do not want to be caught doing.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Ocean Helm said:


> Firefox has improved a lot recently. At some point Chrome was much better for resource usage but it doesn't seem that way anymore.
> 
> I'm dumb, I have both browsers, and I just use both for different things. If I had to use only one though, it'd be Firefox.


And it still doesn't work correctly. I tried it on many devices, but it has lots of small problems with performance, compatibility, support and etc, that it makes it look like it's unfinished work, rather than daily browser. Not sure if this is fixed, but Firefoxes had very cluttered interfaces too.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Naofumi said:


> That is because Tor is not for facebook viewing. Tor exists specifically for doing things you do not want to be caught doing.


I didn't use it for Facebook... it was still slow regardless.


----------

